# how do i get rid of lice in dreads?



## lostinspace

figured that if anybody knew it would be the people on here. I am about to cut my hair off but really don't want to, its been at least a decade since i had a haircut. I've had them for nearly a month know, haven't done anything thing about them because i've been hanging out with a girl i care a lot about and its a rather embarrassing subject to broach. "By the way i have lice." You try and get a girl to kiss you with bugs. I have been very careful not to spread them though. Or as careful as possible while still having them. If anybody has any advice it would greatly appreciated. Otherwise i'm just gonna chop it. Thanks.


----------



## wartomods

i am pretty sure you will have to cut those dreads


----------



## steelcitybrew

3: Need a head louse treatment for your dreadlocks?
looks like your in luck
goodluck


----------



## lostinspace

thanks i'll probably just have to cut them once i'm back in cali, make it that much easier to get a job for the winter anyways. God that's gonna be weird having short hair again.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

yeah..gotta cut em man. and tell her cuz thats wack


----------



## lostinspace

yeah i know what you mean but we haven't been intimate since before this happened and have keeping our distance since anyways. If we were still in physical contact it would be one thing, but we aren't so i'm not exactly contaminating her. At this point i'm lucky to see her for a little while and talk to her for a few minutes. Trust me i have no intention of letting it spread to her, which is easier because she doesn't want any physical contact. She wants me to come back in a year. And i actually mentioned that i was going to cut my hair already and she freaked out, so i'm gonna wait until i leave town tomorrow. I do agree with what you said but, but as i said it would be different if we were still together


----------



## finn

Okay, here's what I'd do if I had dreads: chop them off, boil them, sew them back in after your shorn head grows enough hair again. Nice and simple. Also, people like you are the reason I try to avoid hugs from people I don't know very well.


----------



## rabidpossum

i had pretty long dreads when i got lice. had it pretty bad. i shelled out the loot for the shampoo for it and also used teatree shampoo. but i used the lice shampoo like everyday which yr not supposed to do. and followed it with the teatree shit (which is wicked good for yr scalp and shit anyway) and i got rid of em that way.


----------



## lostinspace

finn said:


> Okay, here's what I'd do if I had dreads: chop them off, boil them, sew them back in after your shorn head grows enough hair again. Nice and simple. Also, people like you are the reason I try to avoid hugs from people I don't know very well.



don't worry i try to avoid hugging people like you anyways, though i may make an exception for you know. Where you at?

just so you all of you getting upset know, i don't touch anybody anyways so the whole lice issue is only a concern for myself, and then its not so much of a concern as a nuisance. Never knew that all the people on here would be so clean-cut and cleanly. But what what do i expect i am on the internet talking to people who claim to be squatters. I do really appreciate the few of you who actually gave me advice, i thought that was what this forum was for in the first place. But thank the few of with ideas, i'm just gonna cut them anyways but thanks for the feedback. Everybody else come find me so i can rub my head all over you. Probably one of the people on this site who gave them to me in the first place.


----------



## finn

lostinspace said:


> don't worry i try to avoid hugging people like you anyways, though i may make an exception for you know. Where you at?



That did come out a bit meaner than I meant it to, but understand, this is coming from a street medic who was in post-katrina nola during the first lice outbreak among the volunteers, which at the time included a lot of college kids who insisted that they were too clean to be infested. I checked a lot of scalps and argued with a lot of people, and then escaped to a friends squat to drink away my problems, since I'd be woken up by people wanting me to check them, and I'd be kicking away at them because it's like waking up to a zombie movie because you are surrounded and there are all these desperate faces looking down at you.

I forgot to add that if you get wool dye, you can color your dreads permanently since they require boiling to set in and shouldn't make the hair brittle. And as for where I am, you see the woods over there? No, the one past that. That's where I am.


----------



## lostinspace

finn said:


> And as for where I am, you see the woods over there? No, the one past that. That's where I am.



ohhh.... i know the one's. That's cool it did come off harsh, but i was just annoyed that i asked a serious question, where i thought i could get a good answer and so few people seemed to have serious advice instead of talking shit. Also there's been a lot of crazy shit going on for me, so i was more annoyed then normal, i know join the club huh. I have thought that over; the idea of cutting, sanitizing, and sewing on. But not all of my hair is dreaded right, about half, in random spots. And pretty much i think that'd look weird, which granted i do already and don't care, i wouldn't want to look like that, all my dreads are random sizes and shapes and never manicured, so it would just be funny. I don't know though maybe i will sew some back on anyways. Or i actually know at least one friend who, if i run into them, would probably want to take some of my dreads and sew them onto themselves. Which really would be even weirder. He actually found one of our friend's dreads in the trash after she cut them off, and took them to make himself a beard. She freaked out when she saw that he had them. It was funny as hell. So maybe i'll do something with them just for the hell of it, but i'm definitely done with them, i think.:sucks::agreed::deadhorse:


----------



## lostinspace

i cut them. it's weird and sucks but that's life. take it from me *don't get lice.:sucks:*


----------



## Ahab

lostinspace said:


> i cut them. it's weird and sucks but that's life. take it from me *don't get lice.:sucks:*



A-Fucking-Greed.
:cheers:


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot

lostinspace said:


> figured that if anybody knew it would be the people on here. I am about to cut my hair off but really don't want to, its been at least a decade since i had a haircut. I've had them for nearly a month know, haven't done anything thing about them because i've been hanging out with a girl i care a lot about and its a rather embarrassing subject to broach. "By the way i have lice." You try and get a girl to kiss you with bugs. I have been very careful not to spread them though. Or as careful as possible while still having them. If anybody has any advice it would greatly appreciated. Otherwise i'm just gonna chop it. Thanks.



Karma will give you crabs for the chick thing.


----------



## Dameon

I've had friends who got lice in their dreads, and here's how they got rid of them: They went out into the woods for a week, dumped a shit ton of ashes in their hair constantly, and wrapped their heads in plastic bags. Seemed to work.


----------



## angelenesdreams

*get rid of lice super cheap*

i linked to this in the DIY Dreadlocks thread, but i'm sure someone will find this info useful, as it's not just for dreadlocks, but everyone. 70% pure rubbing alcohol can be had at any Dollar Tree store, and i'm sure its fairly cheap elsewhere too. 

thanks to my friend moonshyne for supplying this info!



> First off, let me say that I know for a fact that this works...I have school age children, and before we moved to B town, we lived in a town with a shitty school system, and my oldest daughter used to get them all the f'king time and bring them home to us.
> 
> Too many dreadie folks panic and end up shaving their heads because they believe that is their only option. Don't do that, please, dear Gawd. Also, avoid any kind of lice shampoo, prescription or over the counter. We found out that lice shampoos are like antibiotics....improper usage has lead to many bugs developing a resistance to the poison, meaning they won't die. Not only that, but generally the nits (eggs) won't die anyway because they are protected inside of their shell. Plus, those shampoos don't rinse very well, and you don't want nasty pesticides building up inside of your locks.
> 
> This is cheap, effective, and does not require you to chop off all your lovely locks!
> 
> To start, pull your dreads up and try to bun them up if you can, or at least pull it into a high ponytail. Use about a half bottle of rubbing alcohol (70% or higher) or however much it takes to cover your scalp. Don't worry about soaking your dreads, because the fumes will kill them (the lice) as much as the alcohol itself. Tie a plastic bag or wear a shower cap tightly around your head for about 30 minutes. It'll itch and its annoying and stinky, but it'll kill the bugs. Rinse it out, and watch the bugs fall out.
> 
> Now, you'll have to do this again in about 3-5 days because the alcohol only kills the bugs, not their eggs (remember, most of the actual lice shampoos don't kill the eggs either...) so you'll have to do this process over again to kill any newly hatched critters, before they have time to reproduce. At this point you really should be lice free, though I would suggest you do it yet again in another 3 days....just to be on the safe side.
> 
> This is a cheap, easy and very effective way to get rid of lice. It has never once failed us. Just make sure you do it in a well ventilated area (we don't need you passing out on alcohol fumes), and it helps to have a friend or relative to help so you don't accidentally pour the shit in your eyes. That shit ain't cool. Also, no smoking, as alcohol is highly flammable. (don't want you head to go up in flames, do you?) And ta-da! Lice free, for under 5 bucks, and without having you sacrifice your lovely locks! The alcohol rinses out with no residue, and it'll disinfect any wounds you have on your scalp due to scratching. It will dry out your locks if you have to do it very often, but not anymore so than any of those harsh shampoos would....this is nothing a little aloe wouldn't cure.
> 
> one more note...using tea tree oil in your hair acts as a lice/insect repellent. Dr. Bronner's makes a soap with tea tree oil, and that's what we use. You can also buy it as a fancy, overpriced spritzer to spray in your hair. I think you're better off with the soap, personally. We also use tea tree oil in the deep cleaning concoction. I've read that rosemary also acts as a lice repellent, though I've never used it myself.
> 
> The beautiful part about this treatment is that no matter how often you use it, it's guaranteed to work....Lice may develop resistances to poison, but they damn sure can't resist BREATHING! And that's what the alcohol does...it suffocates them. This will also work on undreaded hair, but you'll have a bit of a hard time with it because the dreadlocks tend to soak up the alcohol much better than straight hair will.
> 
> The only folks I would advise against this method would be folks with serious breathing problems, or young children...I mean, common sense tells us that young children+plastic bag on head=disaster. Plus, I'm not sure how safe it is to use full strength alcohol on little kids.
> 
> And....that's all! I hope this info might eventually be helpful to someone!


----------



## WapatoGreyer

hahahaha that's awesome. 

Ashes just from burnt wood or whatever? Interesting..


----------



## maemovesmadlyon

The rubbing alcohol method is pretty nifty.


----------



## FLAPJACK

i have lice a few years ago and i have dreads that were pretty long, i had had them for three years or so, so i couldnt brush them out. anywho, friend o mine told me if went down to the needle exchange, picked up a bag of like 10 10cc rigs, and then steal a couple boxes of nix i would be set. totally worked. just pretty much shoot yer dreads up, front n back erry inch or so on each dread. takes a minute but it workds. i dumped a bunch of vinegar or em afterward just to be safe. but hey, lice free dreads.


----------



## Poking Victim

I don't think any method is going to work 100% unless you pick out all the nits or completely destroy them with heat.
I had some friends (stubborn ones) that tried to get rid of lice earlier this year. They did all the home remedies possible and none of them worked


----------



## Medusa

I mixed 32 oz. of apple cider vinegar and 32 oz. of rubbing alcohol, drenched my head with half of that, left it in for 20 min., and rinsed it out. Did this every few days for a few weeks. It seemed to work. Haven't found any bugs in a couple of months. Is it possible to still have them, though?


----------



## BelCh

I dunno but Uhh, 

I got rid of my head lice with a simple drench In rubbing alcohol ! I went for the 90 % 
Bag On Head ! 
Wrapped Up Tight .... Worked well for me 

the eggs may still remaian, 
but I think with a couple of treatments , I was sure they were dead !
After the eggs eventailly ( already dead) did come out .


----------



## panik

after numerous attempts to get rid of them, and lots of money spent on hotel rooms and crap, I eventually had to go home to get rid of lice (I had them for a ridiculously long time!!!). I kind of went crazy though becasue of so many failed attempts and the fact that I was around kids and stuff at my family's house...I alternated the rubbing alcohol/plastic bag method for an hour with the shaving cream/vinegar in a bag for an hour method, every 3 days or so. lots of blowdrying, and washing my hair with flea and tick shampoo and wshing everything I own daily. I'm not totally sure which of these things was the kicker but it got rid of them. I did this shit for like 2 weeks or something to be sure. Oh and I dyed my hair at some point afterward just to douse it in more chemicals haha, It was a serious pain in the ass, but if yer stuck on not cutting your hair off, it works!

Pee ess you can spread lice just hanging around people actually, they fall off you and climb onto others. Riding in the same car, sitting on the same furniture or grass or whatever can spread them!


----------



## circlepantz spagett

dont listen to anyone who tells you youll have to cut em off. A friend of mine told me a wundaful secret a month ago, when i got lice either from this man-friend of mine who seems to be in denial about his potential infestation, or i got it from the couch cushions i slept on at the squat. Ive been lice free now for 2 months, i caught the fuckers early cause i generally pick at my head when im bored. hah. tea tree oil works beautifully at scaring them away and keepin em at bay when your on the road. douse your scalp and hair in that shit regularly. but AAAANYWAYZ, Get Hartz flea and tick shampoo from walmart. itll cost ya $5. make sure pyrethrins are one of the main ingredients. thats the lice killer. and it works like a fucking charm! i just smothered my wet dreads in it in the shower, let it soak in for 6-8 gogol bordello songs or maybe 9-10 misfits tracks then rinse it out. veerrrry thoroughly. 
My friend also told me some kids in NOLA said lighter fluid kills lice too.. hahah but i wouldnt try that one.


----------



## crow

Simple. Rubbing alcohol. soak yer hair in it.


----------



## Dmac

i know for a fact that you can kill lice with mayonase. but you have to completely saturate the hair and then wear a shower cap over it for 3 or more hours. was actually taught that way back in nursing school while doing our community health semester. i do not know if it would work on dreads or not.

just cut them off and if you can't take short hair buy a dread lock wig.


----------



## colorado

ddt or cut em


----------



## shittickit

frontline for cats works well


----------



## spudnic

don't know if their is a thread for this already, but a few friends of mine are strugiling with lice. they have a full head of dreads, i want to know some shit that will get ride of it.


----------



## Kim Chee

First of all. Don't give those little fuckers to anybody. Congratulations on seeking help!

I've taken the time to become proficient with the "search" feature of this forum. Its a cool thing to
get familiarized with before making a new thread (esp. on a subject that is pretty common).
search feature:http://squattheplanet.com/search/?type=post
Type lice in there or (little itchy fucking bugs or something like that)

This is also probably miscategorized and should maybe be in "health"

Sorry to shit on your thread, but there's already shitloads on the subject.
PM me if you can't find it, Ms. Spudnic.
also, might consider treating your rat as well.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

When I was a kid (and beyond) my mom would use vinegar (of course I use it myself now as an adult hahsh) I can't remember for sure but white vinegar is what we used I believe. It's supposed to kill the eggs.


----------



## Kim Chee

mmmmmmmichael said:


> First of all. Don't give those little fuckers to anybody. Congratulations on seeking help!
> also, might consider treating your rat as well.


 
Sorry, I was just assuming you were referring to your self. My bad.
Hope you can help fix your friends.


----------



## shitbagdanny

rubbing alcohol 1 hour, wrap yer head in a platic bag.
apple cider vinegar rinse, then water.
real apple cider vinegar, not the fake shit.


----------



## Vixious

kerosine, massaged into the scalp, i cant remember how long not more than 15 minutes id think, thats what my mom used to use when wed get lice from school, and not alot like an ounce or 2, not soaking yer head in it


----------



## Kim Chee

Vixious said:


> kerosine, massaged into the scalp, i cant remember how long not more than 15 minutes id think, thats what my mom used to use when wed get lice from school, and not alot like an ounce or 2, not soaking yer head in it


wow, that sounds really fucking dangerous. It probably works though. If it doesn't, just light your head on fire, that'll get 'em!


----------



## Vixious

mmmmmmmichael said:


> wow, that sounds really fucking dangerous. It probably works though. If it doesn't, just light your head on fire, that'll get 'em!


shouldnt be too bad if yer careful, kerosine inst nearly as combustable as gasoline and way less than high proof alcohol


----------



## landpirate

vinegar actually works as it dries out the eggs and makes the environment of your head less appealing to the living lice. Combing is the only way I have ever been able to get rid of them without chemicals but I guess that isn't possible with dreads. give vinegar a try, its cheap. If not I found this on the net, I've not tried it so cannot tell you if it works, but it's natural so won't do you any harm :
http://littlegreenblog.com/family-and-food/home-made-recipe-head-lice/


----------



## landpirate

oh also something I have tried is delacet, but they have stopped selling it. Read on the internet that it is tincture of larkspur in a base of vinegar so maybe you could try getting hold of those things. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## RSTY802510

I've heard mayonnaise works but I've never used it.


----------



## Driftwhistler

I found shampoo for it for $2.50 cus it was marked way down. Twas cheaper than rubbing alcohol. But I feel like an asshole waiting around with a plastic bag wrapped around my head while I send silent curses out to the g-ds of pesky critters. The "Giraffes United Against Ceiling Fans" shirt isn't helping either. I will never wash my hair ever again.

I guess I'll add a bit on where I ask, if neither of these methods work, what else can I try?


----------



## soapybum

Probably dont want to but some ppl will cut them, boil them, then sow them back on to get rid of lice....

Also I'm assuming you know this but most shampoo is bad for your dreads, the residue it leaves makes it harder for them to matte/stay matted. Dish soap, or Dr. bronner's castile soap is what I use. lemon juice and salt are helpful when you're starting them also.


----------



## Driftwhistler

Yeah I'm gonna boil them as far up as I can stand tomorrow and then do a baking soda deep clean in the next few days. I already fucked them up by using wax when I put em in, but it actually seems like the residue from that has gone down a lot, they're drier than they were even a month ago, if that makes sense. I know it will never be "truly" gone though. I dunno, they're only three months old so I think I might be okay since they're still somewhat loose. Or I tell myself they are. The thicker ones look and feel almost fully mature.


----------



## Driftwhistler

Frontline dog flea juice shit, it's green and comes in a squeezy packet. I just found this out. I'm gonna try it once I get my paws on some.


----------



## REDRUM

I wouldn't advise it, but I hear flea powder works.


----------



## Driftwhistler

I was totally down for it until it turns out to cost almost $30 and I believe you can only get it online (I think around here you have to have a prescription, also), so rubbing alcohol it is I guess. The amount of bugs that I found in the plastic bag I had on my head gave me the willies. It's not the size, they're super wee, it's the sheer fucking amount. And I had no idea, I was just balling around thinking "shit, my dandruff is reeeaaaal bad lately..." Fuuuuccckkkk.


----------



## Rager

never had them work either...always had to chop em off...road and bugs are one therefor dreadlocks are just asking for trouble....


----------



## DregeDE

This thread makes me lol. I aint had lice since I dropped out of the 7th grade - and somehow I'm dumb.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

lostinspace said:


> figured that if anybody knew it would be the people on here. I am about to cut my hair off but really don't want to, its been at least a decade since i had a haircut. I've had them for nearly a month know, haven't done anything thing about them because i've been hanging out with a girl i care a lot about and its a rather embarrassing subject to broach. "By the way i have lice." You try and get a girl to kiss you with bugs. I have been very careful not to spread them though. Or as careful as possible while still having them. If anybody has any advice it would greatly appreciated. Otherwise i'm just gonna chop it. Thanks.



First of all, haha, sorry to say but there is no way to isolate head bugs. In other words, you have probably given them to the girl if you have sat on a couch with her, shared a bed with her, sat in a car with her, etc. that shit crawls off your body, and onto others. So forget the idea of beig careful and not spreading it. It would be shear luck if you didn't give it to her.

Second, chances are you will not be able to get the bugs out of your dreads without cutting them. You can try various vinegar remedies, rit lice killer, etc but it is really hard to kill all the eggs when your hair is knotted up making a really good hiding place/living place for bugs to continue to get back into them after killing them. (you miss killing one nit or lice that's all it takes to re-infest you. So anyway, good luck, and as much as you may like this girl, it's really inconsiderate to potentially an probably spread that shit to others and not mention it. You should probably think twice about that next time-and if you're a dirty dreadlock kid (and I'm not saying that's bad I'm dirty and dreaded myself), she is probably going to assume she got it from you...

Google homeopathic remedies to find some possible live killers online. There are a handful out there. But seriously though. Keep your bugs to yourself!


Edit* Neverfucking mind, yet again someone dredging up old threads. So fucking annoying!!!!!


----------



## Pheonix

ayyyjayyy said:


> Edit* Neverfucking mind, yet again someone dredging up old threads. So fucking annoying!!!!!


 
they didn't dredge up an old thread they started a new thread asking a question that has already been answered in a previous thread, so I merged the threads together. I find it annoying when we have several different threads all about the same thing, how many "kill lice in dreads" threads do we need?
I too think the only way to get rid off lice in dreads is to cut them off, the dreads makes the problem of lice much harder to deal with.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

pheonix said:


> they didn't dredge up an old thread they started a new thread asking a question that has already been answered in a previous thread, so I merged the threads together. I find it annoying when we have several different threads all about the same thing, how many "kill lice in dreads" threads do we need?
> I too think the only way to get rid off lice in dreads is to cut them off, the dreads makes the problem of lice much harder to deal with.



Ohh okay. That makes sense. Well, I guess they did not find the answers in the old thread sufficient haha. Yep. Gonna have to chop that shit off really...


----------



## Driftwhistler

Nah it didn't even occur to me to search for an older thread on it. Schwatever.


----------



## austinoram

I've had chiggers on my legs and i tried a bunch of stuff, including trying to suffocate them with petroleum jelly and wrapping in plastic. So i'm sure you've read this a few times already but i suggest strongest store-bought rubbing alcohol (92%?). It killed the chiggers in a short time and i know it will kill the lice in a short time. However, being that the lice are on your head and the alcohol will want to fall to the ground you will need to soak your head lying down so you don't suffocate yourself.. and yes, it will burn but you will be lice-free. And if you cover your head and hair in a beanie or dollar-store-bought shower cap and soak it/keep the alcohol fumes trapped for awhile, if you can bear it, then you may not have to repeat the one-step again.

rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Hylyx

This might sound silly, but I got lice a few months ago, and also really did not want to chop my dreads. But I dye my hair when I can, and decided to try something I had around: Hair Bleach!!! I mixed up a batch (1.99 for a packet of bleach powder, and 3 bucks for the developer, so way cheaper than the Rid and shit). Put it on my head, with a shower cap as usual. Let it sit for 30 mins, and BAM. All of those little fuckers are dead. It even kills the nits, too, which nothing else seems to. 

As long as you don't mind being blond, it works! =D


----------



## Driftwhistler

I chopped em. I'm living between two places right now and everybody from both said I was getting the boot if I didn't rid myself of them within 24 hours. I'm not quite down to sleep at ONH considering the fact that that place is crawling with homebums and lice.. My pube hair is longer than most of the hair on my head right nowgoddamit.


----------



## smellsea

no. i have dreadlocks, and i had lice. this is what you do. vinegar, with a bag on your head for 2 days, then rubbing alcohol with a plastic bag on your head for one day. you'll see all the lice. thats how i killed them the first time. the second time i kill them with hair dye. and then old man got out of jail so he still had the shit and i got them back right away, they froze to death in colorado last december! that way sucks. don't do that.


----------



## Lily

A mixture of rubbing alcohol and vinegar. Soak your dreds and wrap your head in a plastic bag. I had to xo this two weeks ago and it worked. My dreds are pretty short so i kept it in for two hours. Depending on how long your dreds are you might wanna try longer.


----------



## SquatinSteve

i dont got dreds but had lice for a minute. i shook some raid off my boy and did it up. they lie it dont hurt you. shit i know doods dat smoke it


----------



## ayyyjayyy

SquatinSteve said:


> i dont got dreds but had lice for a minute. i shook some raid off my boy and did it up. they lie it dont hurt you. shit i know doods dat smoke it



You must be retarded. (sorry pc folks)


----------



## Driftwhistler

Ahahahahahahaaaaa.


----------



## crow

awh man, CHIGGERS. A hunter once told me to go get clear nail polish and put it on each spot. It worked great. They were gone in a day. :]


----------



## WingNnt

Yep unfortunately I have them. I was wondering if any of you guys could help me out with advice on how to get rid of it. I have really thick hair and a ton of little dreads that have just started maturing, a lot of them are already pretty solid. Ive tried tea tree, rubbing alcohol, lice shampoo, flea and tick shampoo and even mayo the other day. The tea tree I probably shouldnt count because I didnt soak my head in it. The mayo killed a lot of them so im thinking of getting the rest with a few rubbing alchol sessions and some more tea tree.
I refuse to shave/cut my hair, if anyone knows any other methods I can try that would be awesome.


----------



## bryanpaul

alot of info here: http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/how-do-i-get-rid-of-lice-in-dreads.3032/#post-29782

my old roaddog ("panik" on here) had em for a long time and she writes a pretty detailed description of how she got rid of them in that thread............i'm goin bald so i would just cut my hair real short and wash it really really good and comb the fuckers out and change my clothes and that would do it....but if you got dreads and aint tryin to cut em, shit can be a pain in the ass!....best of luck


----------



## Pheonix

http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/how-do-i-get-rid-of-lice-in-dreads.3032/

Have you read this thread yet? I stickied it awhile ago in hopes that people won't make several different threads about the same thing. Not trying to bust your balls, just saying you should have looked a little better for the info your looking for.


----------



## WingNnt

cool, thanks guys. ill check them out


----------



## smellsea

put rubbing alcohol on your head, wrap it in a plastic bag, leave it for two days. then repeat but with vinegar. it works, i've done it it and i have some pretty thick dreads. also, hair dye worked for me. i guess it doesn't for every one but it did for me.


----------



## WingNnt

Leave it for two days? Dang I was told thirty minutes, and it worked. I just have to do it again soon to kill any possible new ones, I could see how hair dye would work


----------



## WingNnt

Oh and someone told me that vinegar just paralysis them for a while so you can comb them out, Idk though, havent tried it


----------



## smellsea

dude, honestly i can't remember wich one went first... maybe it was the vinegar. yeah, well i have big thick dreads so two days sounded about right. you think you're a wing nut? you should of seen me walking around reno piss drunk with a bag on my head.


----------



## keg

just last week i was using rubbing alcohol.it worked before but this time it did not.heres something that works but you can only do if you live near ocean.do snorkeling or scuba diving.This really works.but i figure the water gotta be kinda cold.if the waters warm i do think it will work.in Hawaii it works,so water does not gotta be to cold.


----------



## WingNnt

Haha yeah I got rid of them but my bf didnt and he gave them back to me.


----------



## WingNnt

My boy friend put hand sanizer on his head and hes walking around houston with a yogurt thank you come again bag on his head. Its the funniest thing ever. They even let him buy beer. I know what you mean now smellsea. He only has a section of hair in the back of his head with a dread, you think hand santizer will workfor him?


----------



## WingNnt

Not that it matters cas I still have them


----------



## smellsea

hm i dono i never heard of hand sanitizer. it mite work, since you're in houston, it's hot, the heat will help. both of you need to get hair dye and dye your hair. leave it on till it burns.


----------



## WingNnt

That sucks man, we dont have hair dye. I can get some more rubbing alcohol though, we'll give that a run again.


----------



## smellsea

steal it/spange for it? yeah, you should both do it at the same time so you dont keep giving it to eachother. wash your clothes too, and take a shower too, they don't infestyour clothes but that doesnt mean they arnt on there. sounds like you need to make up some $$ for a motel 6.


----------



## 614 crust

alcohol worked for me. soak em wrap with saran wrap rinse with vinegar after an hour. do this bout every other day for two weeks.


----------



## ped

Let yourselves get fairly well dehydrated. Then urinate on each others heads at least once a day while keeping it wrapped up. The ammonia and various other proteins will work quite well. That's the key component in the hair dye. You can also add in some pine tree extracts like pine oil (pine-sol) or diluted turpentine which is an very old and traditional treatment for lice. Pine extracts are a potent anti-microbial and anti-septic. Mix it with bees wax and coal tar and it makes a great topical ointment for wounds, scabies, bacterial infections, etc. You can even make a tincture with it for use in dysentary. Similar to tea tree oil which is also a turpine compound. I use it over formaldehyde in my recirculating toilet as it works better.


----------



## domo




----------



## katiehabits

cut em off ya hippy.....


----------



## Deleted member 20

I agree, cut em off then do what "ped" suggested & pee on eachothers heads. Lmfao


----------



## CrustieFagabond

So my dreads are around 7 years old now and I definitely won't ever cut them off because of bugs. Unfortunately EVERY damn time I go to rainbow I get bugs. I don't go much anymore because of that. But I get rid of them with rubbing alcohol. 
Just soak my hair in alcohol and put a plastic bag on my head for 10 min. Do it every other day for a week and they're all dead. It only kills the hatched bugs but if you kill them before they can mature and lay more eggs they all die off. 
Granted I'm sure I have a bug carcass or two in my dreads somewhere they still never stink and I have my locks still.


----------



## domo

You can still get them out but im with ya brother


----------



## Latasha Hulsey

Driftwhistler said:


> I chopped em. I'm living between two places right now and everybody from both said I was getting the boot if I didn't rid myself of them within 24 hours. I'm not quite down to sleep at ONH considering the fact that that place is crawling with homebums and lice.. My pube hair is longer than most of the hair on my head right nowgoddamit.


----------



## Latasha Hulsey

Does rubbing alcohol on dreads to kill lice...damaging to the locks? Especially with color?


----------



## Spacescum

leave fabric with jam something sugary in the ground over night. in the morning it will be covered with ants, take that and put it on your head the ants will eat the lice / leave when the job is done. if you dont like the idea of ants looks up on google - lice predators and take your pick of which is more preferable. but i believe ants is your best bet. by the way ants is an old trick used in concentration camps


----------



## Spacescum

Poking Victim said:


> I don't think any method is going to work 100% unless you pick out all the nits or completely destroy them with heat.
> I had some friends (stubborn ones) that tried to get rid of lice earlier this year. They did all the home remedies possible and none of them worked



Ants will work 100% if you give them time ( old trick used in concentration camps )


----------



## Latasha Hulsey

Thank you


----------

